# Paris Hilton- Just Me



## Lil_D (Oct 21, 2006)

I tested the perfume out and I really liked it better than the first one. Just Me perfume smells identical to Lancome's Miracle perfume. My question is does Just Me stay on long? 

Thank you,

~Diana


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 28, 2006)

The best thing to do is to go to the perfume counter and try it out on your wrist first thing when you go to the mall/store.  Leave it on and let it 'set' for about an hour or more, and see how it mixes with your own body chemistry.  You will get two things out of this test: how long it lasts, and how it smells specifically on you.  If you get one of those paper sample strips and spray that, you can't get a good idea of how it will smell on you (since we all have our own scent that we were born with and that scent mixed with perfume results in the fragrance changing a bit on our bodies).  Try this trick next time you go shopping, and after an hour or more, if you still like it, try a small bottle!  The counter may even have free samples since it is still a relatively new fragrance.  HTH and good luck!!


----------



## Lil_D (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Fairybelle,

I tried the Just Me a few times and it smelled great so I went and bought the bottle. I decided to put some on to make sure it smelled good and oh my goodness it was hurrendous it smelled like metal it was not an apealing smell so I returned it.


----------

